# Question on fogger



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello people, I just wanted to hear about some foggers...I use one but of course I want the low lying fog , I know some of you have built it but I found a low lying fogger for sale. It says it uses regular ice and any type of fog. My question is has any one ever used a prebuilt fogger unit ? Also I see fog juice that is , what they call it super fog ......has any one used that before?
Thanks
George


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

i think the question to you will be,How much are you going to use it and how long? as i understad it the store bought foggers have a small capacity to hold ice so you would have to keep refilling it. my opinion is to build a fog chiller yourself they're inexpensive and easy to do, and there is a bunch of tuts on here so you can chose one to your liking..IMO


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The guy from Frogy's Fog said the home made trash can chillers are the best. He also said if you contact them, they will email you the design. It is basically a cheap 32 gallon trash can and about 20 feet of dryer vent tubing. He said to fill the chiller with a layer of ice, then rock salt, then ice, then rock salt, etc.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree with Cole&Jacksdad...the trashcan chiller is better than the straightline cooler chiller...with the cooler chiller the fog doesn't have enough area to go through to really chill it so that it lays low...that being said...I have two of the cooler chillers that I made...and it is okay for short bursts...I have a couple of the Mister Kool fog machines with built in chillers...trust me...you will spend all night refilling the tiny little ice cavities on these guys and they are not very reliable...well the two I bought were not. Oh, and Froggy's Fog juice ROCKS! (worth the money)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

This is all I did. Works great! 





I didn't use the box though. I used a trash bag that I cut in half.


----------

